# The NEW E-tec [email protected]@K



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is the newest and suppose to be the biggest change to outboards. Eat your hearts out Yamaha. No pictures or descriptions yet of what's under the hood but 15% fuel savings reported..:thumbup:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Slick looking motor there. Hope it runs as good as it looks .

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks good, but it's under cowling that counts.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

They put the decals on wrong. Unless they expect them to be read when the engine is trimmed fully up while your getting towed in.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Of you want to get there fast... get a mercury. 

If you want to get there on less fuel... get an evinrude.

If you want to get there, and get back home... get a yamaha!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes yamahas are fine engines. Look who they copied OMCs.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks very expensive


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's purty dern sexy!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Here we go again. How long are we gonna have to listen that this is the best motor made by all the Etec fan boys as they are getting towed in by SeaTow.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> Looks very expensive


Name me one that isn't expensive. They are all priced high. I will bet this one from BRP will be much improved. Dont forget BRP took the junk ficht from OMC and made it good. Time will tell I have 1000 hrs on my 150 etec never towed in. I will wait for at least one year to let the new engine go through growing pains. Then most likely repower with a new 150. My 5th new OMC, BRP engine on same hull....


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

I have been looking for information on what changes Evinrude has made but haven't found anything but some pics.

They say this will change the game, I want to know what the "game changes" are.


----------



## wshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

From the press release:

Specifically, the G2 engines produce 75 per cent fewer total regulated emissions, 15 per cent better fuel efficiency and 20 per cent more torque (according to BRP's own testing) when pitted against Yamaha&#146;s 250 SHO four-stroke or Mercury&#146;s Optimax 250 ProXS. 

The 20 per cent more mid-range power compared with the above-mentioned competition is tangible, while the five-year engine and corrosion warranty, and no dealer maintenance (just annual owner checks) for the first five years or 500 hours, is absolutely industry leading and sure to be welcome by the end-user.


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

http://continuouswave.com/ubb/Forum1/HTML/022663.html

Just found this....alot more pics and discussion.

It seems it will have wire and fly steering just like tilt and trim, a touch screen also, and an electronic gear shift.


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

crazy looking!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Man, that thing is UGLY! I wouldn't put that on a canoe let alone à real boat..

Warning! My parents spanked me as a child. I now suffer from a psychological disorder called " Respect for Others"


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like an abortion


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Pull up Seven marine if u want a real outboard.:notworthy:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here for anyone interested in E-tecs a site to check them out. a big article on the new ones. 

E-tec Site


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

*motor*

Well that FICHT II is butt ugly...:no:


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow, I'm a evinrude fan, but that thing is ugly. Its gonna take a while for it to grow on me.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Does it come in any team color beside FSU?:whistling:


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> Looks good, but it's under cowling that counts.
> WhyMe
> Mako my Dayo


How do you even get the cowling off?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

SpeedoJosh said:


> How do you even get the cowling off?


I dont know but i would really like to figure it out by owning a 150. Steering ram is built into the engine user servisable. Oil tank is also under the hood.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Sexy. I wonder if the weight of them has changed much. My L&B is getting new power next year. I used to be a Yamaha guy, went through 4, but after the last two E-Tecs I will say they are a better motor. Feel smoother, far more economical, lighter, more dependable than Yamaha. This is just another example of BRP raising the bar for others to keep up with.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

john b. said:


> of you want to get there fast... Get a mercury.
> 
> If you want to get there on less fuel... Get an evinrude.
> 
> ...


rofl!!!


----------



## SignWaves (Nov 2, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> Pull up Seven marine if u want a real outboard.:notworthy:


Man I saw an ad in florida sportsman mag about those. They seem freakin bad to the bone. 557 hp under one roof! Thats what I'm talkin about.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I'm running a 2011 Honda 200 4 stroke bought new. Any of you Eteccer's need a tow in call me on channel 18. har har


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I'm running a 2011 Honda 200 4 stroke bought new. Any of you Eteccer's need a tow in call me on channel 18. har har


Well specjoker i appreciate that offer. I will extend the same offer to you. Lets hope neither of us ever need it. I was towed one time a couple hundred yards back to the trailer one time in 61 years. Damn battery cable had a break and electrolises ate it in half. Got back found it vice gripped the cable and went back out. Oh you are suppose to monitor ch 16 for hailing and distress. Har har........


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

wshaw said:


> From the press release:
> 
> Specifically, the G2 engines produce 75 per cent fewer total regulated emissions, 15 per cent better fuel efficiency and 20 per cent more torque (according to BRP's own testing) when pitted against Yamaha’s 250 SHO four-stroke or Mercury’s Optimax 250 ProXS.
> 
> The 20 per cent more mid-range power compared with the above-mentioned competition is tangible, while the five-year engine and corrosion warranty, and no dealer maintenance (just annual owner checks) for the first five years or 500 hours, is absolutely industry leading and sure to be welcome by the end-user.


 
That just means more sensitive sensors that will go bad and leave you in "limp" mode.

No more Evinrude for me..!


----------



## dgardner (Mar 5, 2008)

Waiting a year is a good idea. They all have little issues that are usually worked out in the first year or so.


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

I would have to get some of those spinning hub caps for my trailer to match.lol

love my yamahas


----------

